# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Zhgarravinat e mia

## Sokoli

*PORNOELEGJI*

Oj mike e ke ndier ndonjëher kënaqsinë mishtore?
Eja, mjaltë dëshire bashkë të prodhojmë
lermë të rend ndër të butat e tua kodrinore
ndër figura kapitëse bashkë të fluturojmë.
Eja të ndjellim djersën mes rënkimesh e spazmash
të dridhemi për të ngrirë më pas mes nxehtësisë
të recitojme bashkë vjersha orgazmash
të ngjirim instiktin tonë të kafshërisë.
Eja të zhubrosim ca çarçafët
dhomës aromën t'i ndryshojmë
të derdhim plot djersë të athët
hartat të njohim,të nxehtat të bashkojmë.
Eja të ngatërrojmë ca këmbët
bota dot mos ndajë ku fillon njëri
e tjetri mbaron
me gjuhë(a ç'të duash)të t'gudulis ca bajamet
të na shohë i verbri e ndiejë ai që s'dëgjon.
Mbi njëri-tjetrin eja të vallzojmë
te kok' e krevatit të shëmbim suvanë
kuaj të egër kozakçe të kalërojmë
me vete të marrim diçka andej matanë.
Eja!
Sot s'ndiej lodhje në mes
sytë të më veshësh me avuj ofshamash
gropëzën nën gushë të t'ta shoh ca me djersë
në agim prap te dalim për gjueti orgazmash... 



p.s.
Nuk mu ndejt pa e nxjerre kete nga sendyqi i harreses

_© SOKOL NIKA_ 
_Athine_

----------


## dikeafajtore

Pornoelegji???-Po kur shkruan bukur ti!!
Ke te tjera si kete ne sendyqin tend? Nxirri dhe ajrosi pak, s'dalin kurre nga moda...Sokol, me pelqeu shume, sinqerisht e kam...Eshte me e bukur se "Leter Shpirtit".

----------


## Sokoli

Në Botë?
Derdhen lotë!
Lotë frike,hidhërimi
marazi,dështimi
pendese,trishtimi
melankolie,vetmie
lotë koti
lotë loti.
Lotë shprese
lotë gëzimi
lotë çlrimi
lotë bashkimi
lotë orgazme
lotë spazme
lotë...lotë,
plot lotë,
lotë të plotë.
Të lotofsha lotin mu në lot!
E ne çapitemi të njëjtës rrugë
                                                  të panjohur
me legenin e shpirtit mbi kokë
                                             plot lotë
E sa here shkelim nje gropëz
                                        të hidhur,
a ngjisim një kodrëz gëzimi,
                                         tronditemi
e derdhim legenin prej sysh
pa çare kokën se kë lagim.
E mblodha lëngun ngjyra-ngjyra,
                                               të legenit.
Emrin Jetë i vura!
E pagëzova, e urova
i ngrita dollinë.
Me fund e ktheva legenin e Jetës,
                                                per Jetën.
Të jetofsha Jetën mu ne Jetë!!! 




_© Sokol Nika

Michigan 
22/2/2002
02 : 31 AM_

----------


## Sokoli

Jam një degë në lisin e mbiemrit tim
një vit e kam jetën si gjith të tjerët
buis,gjelbëroj,skuqem,verdhoj
prëditë furishëm ndeshem me erën.

E përzura unë qukapikun thumbues
bashkë me harabelin e shëmtuar,
 të thjeshtë
ndolla sa munda gardalina,bilbila
u marrosa pas pishës që gjelbëron
 dhe në Vjeshtë.

Shpejt Dimri erdh me shpurën e tij
në degën time qëndrojn veç laraska
këngëtarët shumëngjyrësh u larguan të heshtur
në shenjë kujtimi më lanë disa glasa.

Harabeli,qukapiku paskëshin qën të dhembshur
prap' erdhën t'më bëjnë shoqëri
cicërim' e harabelit paska qën kaq e ëmbël
çukitje qukapikut paskësh qën guduli.

Më ndihmuan të qesh Dimrit të ashpër
më rrëfenin ç'ish bër me lëndet e mi
shumë qen' ngrënë nga derra të egër
disa qen' shpëtuar,
 i pat Toka në gji.

Pishën e përkulur prej Dimrit vështroj
 tani krenar
buzëqeshur lëshoj veten ngadalë në abis
sërish do t'marr jet ndër lëndet shpërndarë
Jam Lis ... Jam Lis!!!



_ © Sokol Nika

Michigan
24/2/2002
17 : 30_

----------


## Sokoli

-Kështu vishesh gjithmonë,
apo më prisje mua?
I përplas atakën
që s'mbaj mënd ku kam dëgjuar.
-Jo!Në shtëpi rri lakuriq!
-Më falni,po...
ç'kërkoni nga mua?
-Të shkallmoj turinjtë,
ndër të butat e tua!
Sinqerisht?
Prisja nje dackë...
Çuditërisht!
Përfunduam në hotel atë natë.
Pas seksit ndez Marlboron si zakonisht,
ajo shtrirë përbri,në shpinë
e brishtë.
Realizoj...
Sikur ti qeshë afruar një orë më parë
a pesë minuta më pas.
s'ka rëndësi.
Jam tepër i bindur
do e haja atë dackë.
Hidhëroem me sfondet që vendosin 
për jetën time.
Marr e shtrydh në radhë
mendime...mendime,
mes vogëlsis' sime
mundohem t'u vë emër.
Më kot...më kot mundohem.
Je femër,je femër...

_ © Sokol Nika
Athinë_

----------


## nimf

_Realizoj 
sikur ti qeshë afruar një orë më parë, 
a pesë minuta më pas, 
s'ka rëndësi 
jam tepër i bindur 
do e haja atë dackë._ 

kjo e mesipermja eshte dituri e rrezikshme.

----------


## Sokoli

U lodha nga aktorët Hollivudjanë që shpëtojn gjithmonë,
planetin.
U lodhe me artistët që këndojn' me brekë
në skenë.
U lodh prej shpirtzbathurve që ngatërrojn shpëtimin
me profetin.
U lodhëm me ujkun e keq që ngrënka gjithmon
dhen.

Herkuli vdiq!Vaj o milet!
U këput së bëri pa e ndjerë njeri.
Heronj nuk ka më, 
u korruptuan
të fundmin ua morën
e bën Perëndi.

Verbojn,
përfundimet e gatshme ndër rreklama.
Qërrojn,
qelqe e metale luksoze gjith shkëlqim.
Ngarkuar prezervativë,taka e tanga,
mes Sokratësh të kënaqur rrëmojnë lumturinë.

Robër,që kërkojn shpëtim mes paradoksesh lirie.
Të bardhë a të zinj qofshin,
tullecër a mjekrroshë.
Kor blegërimash në vathë si tufë bagëtie.
U endkan të lirë brenda në kavanoz!

Mes përrallash mendjembyllurit përtace të nxinë.
Nuk dinin ndryshe të bindnin fëmijët e vegjëlth.
Mjegullën plakë gris e jotja ulërimë.
Falna o ujk...falna,
se jemi njerëz...

E u lodhët me mua që ngjall fantazma për t'i vrarë
më vonë.
U lodhën me ne,
që s'dimë asgjë e vetëm keqkuptojmë,
koklavisim ngatërrojmë
e vëmë duart në kokë për të nxjerrë prapë më pas
ca heronj...


_© Sokol Nika 
Athinë_

----------


## Sokoli

Un jam perëndi,- tha milingona.Këputi një degë kashte e me të goditi kokrrizën e rërës.
Një pikë ujë doli shatërvançe prej andej. 
Nga nje kokrrizë rërë, dhe në kopshtin tënd. 
Kopshtit të një njeriu te vogël si ti. 
Ti,banor i padukshëm në këtë planet. 
Këtij planeti të padukshem në këtë galaktikë. 
Kësaj galaktike kokrrizë dheu në kopshtin e dikujt tjetër. 
Dikujt tjetër,mbase të ngjashëm me ty... 
 


_© Sokol Nika 
Michigan 2002-3-10_

----------


## Pretty Devil

je i mrekullushem...........ate Je femer e ke shkri krejt nji here .... e kam te printuar ne shpi dhe e lexoj shpesh.... bravoooo

suksese ne jete e kudo

pretty :a :b :a

----------


## Eni

e bukur!

komplimenta Koli,eshte kenaqesi te lexosh nder vargjet e tua!

----------


## Sokoli

e bukur! 

komplimenta Koli,eshte kenaqesi te lexosh *nder* vargjet e tua!



bingo eni

----------


## Sokoli

Fryn Era të bezdis,
flokët ti prish.
Ti i vë në vend e me Erën grindosesh.
Fryn Era prap të plevitos
në brinjë.
Ti mblidhesh,
tkurresh,
me çtë mundesh mbulohesh.

Fryn Era fort,
ngre pluhur,
të verbon.
Me duar të thara prej Erës
 mundohesh
të fshish sytë
Fryn Era fort të shtrin,
përtokë
mbi këmbët e fshikura prej Erës u mbajte,
për her të dytë.
Era vazhdon të të fryje
e ti vazhdon të rregullohesh
mbrohesh,
prapë.
Me duar të thara prej Erës ngucesh,
të qartësosh disi vështrimin,
ribie e ringrihesh për herë të disatë.

Me Erën që fryn
her pas here,
fryhesh.
Me gjoksin zbërthyer vazhdon ta godasësh.
Ajo ngre dallgë të gris velat
velgrisur endesh shkretëtirave njomur
der në palcë.

Një ditë mbase gjen dhe ti
dikë,
që të të gjejë.
Pas njëri-tjetrit mbase
 kapeni për dore
Mbase, për pak do të fryjë më pak Erë
tu lëjë kohë të ngrini
mbase,
një kasolle.


Fryn Era prapë,
të të fikë,
zjarrin në vatër.
Ti e rindez,
se je përbrënda pishtar.
Fryn Era prapë të të shkulë kasollen
ti e ringre përsëri si më parë.

Shekujt qënkan sekonda 
në dyluftimin me Erën
ringu sduket gjë tjetër veçse një rreth
i rrudhur endesh tashmë nëpër ring
pret gongun shpëtimtar të biesh përdhe.

Pa dale,pa mbaj vesh!
Erë spo ndihet më në dritaren tënde.
Dalngadalë qetësia po të vret
Ndeshjet me Erën psherëtin tani me ëndje.

Me qiri dole jasht nëpër muzg
të gjeje qoft dhe një puhizë.
I ulërite pastaj shpirtit që po të linte
O i mjerë! 
Gjallë në jetë të paska mbajtur
veç ajo Erë,veç ajo Erë... 


_© Sokol Nika 
2002-03-10_

----------


## denku

shume e bukur Sokol!

----------


## macia_blu

me ty fjeti margarita sokol...?
ajo margarita e penduar virgjerisht.
une per pendimin e saj pata shkruar
kete  poezi ...gabimisht.
... jam duke dashur te te  komplimet...oj
poezine tende  te thurur  shthurshem
dhe bukur ta dish....
me ke dhene te drejten
te te  dergoi... pak dhimbje dashurish.
...( me lejon?)...

titulli;"bukuria dhe loti"

O vajze e bukur , 
qe bukur dashuron.
Mos e qorto veten,
pse lejove te te rrembejne
puthjen-binjaken e dashurise.
E nese e ke dhuruar te shenjten 
pa shenjteri-virgjerine.
mos u deshpero.
Ajo do te mbijetoje diku.
sprish pune , pse s'qenka aty ku ishte.
Mos prano kurre  te ndihesh e penduar
per ate c'ka bukur rrembehet
mrekullisht dhurohet.
Te gjitha keto i nxe bukuria.
vetem lotin nuk e nxe!
Eshte me i paster se puthja .
me i virgjer se virgjeria.
Eshte  LOT
LOT!
Bote jashte bukurise
dhe  njeqind here me i bukur.
Asnjehere si te gjitha botet
asnjehere i njejte.
(aty merr nje sy gjume gezmi
dhe  prap zgjohet i lodhur)
Dhimbja!...
Vetem dhimbja  
kandarizohet me lotin.
Ndonse ka edhe dhimbje te bukur.


E perseris..kjo dergese e kesaj poezie, mbart mesazhin dashamires dhe pelqyes per poezite e sokolit-dashuror.
Me lejo te te dua edhe une!

----------


## macia_blu

ne u trishtofsha ndonjeher aq bukur
ne u rendofsha   ndonjere  me vetmi te bardhe.
besome ne lisin tend  do te qoj nje flutur...
nen hijen tende  do te  harroj me dashje nje kitare.
ne mos mundsha gjithesesi...
do renkoj   ne kete  poezi.


hej sokol...! je kaq poet...sa  ...une mrekullohem , kristalizohem... me fal nese edhe trishtohem...po ama  je poet.

----------


## Sokoli

:i hutuar:

----------


## Sokoli

Shkruaj, te lutem! Te pakten dy rreshta, edhe nese shpirti eshte i trazuar dhe nervat nuk mbajne me. Per çdo dite. Me dhembet e shtrenguara, qofte edhe dokrra pa pike kuptimi, mjaft qe te shkruash. Te shkruarit eshte nje nder iluzionet tona nga me qesharaket dhe nga me patetiket. Kujtojme se ç'bejme tek zhgarravitim rreshta qe sperdridhen te zinj mbi letren e bardhe. Sidoqofte, ky eshte zanati yt, qe nuk e zgjodhe vete, por ta solli fati, vetem kjo eshte porta nga e cila ti, mbase, do te mund te gjesh shpetim. 
Shkruaj, shkruaj. Ne fund te fundit, mes tonelatash letre per tu hedhur, nje rresht do te mund te te shpetoje (NDOSHTA).
Buxati

----------


## macia_blu

o sokol!o jeta e jetes tende. O jeta e legenit te dhembjeve...
ti dukesh se dhemb kur nuk dhemb
ti dukesh se vuan kur nuk vuan 
ti dukesh se je  aty ku nuk je'
se je ai qe nuk je  duke qene
e di, kjo puna e jetes me kete legen...
eshte me kryeveper se ato qe kam lexuar 
duke iu pergjigjur
me mban mend?
puh te befsha nje emer te madh ne talent..
he pra  mos fli, 
egersohu   si egersohesh ti
dua  poezi nga poezia jote... 
humbjet e tua...
fitimet gjithashtu... 
ku je shkruaj .... tundu!
(OOOOOOO zot sa e bukur eshte kjo" TA JETOFSHA JETEN MU NE JETE)
(ta  lotofsha lotin mu ne lot)
e di keto dy radhe krijojne nje  hapsire te madhe..vizione....ngjarje...
me kupton se si te kam kuptuar...???

----------


## macia_blu

jam e sigurte se te gjitha femrat e  tua, femrat qe i ke per  mashkullin ne ty, edhe ato qe i ke per sokolin me siguri duhet te kesh me bollek mos thuaj jo....jane marlboro-pirese...
ua pifte dreqi ne bark-fyt..mushkeri
cdo lloji  duhani qe  e pine  pa ty.... 
(...une e di... ).macia ajo me e keqia, me e mira,
,qe  ben e shkruan cudi-marrezira.

----------


## Acid_Burn

i nderuar sokol
i kam lexu pak e nga pak poezite e tua dhe me kane pelqyer mjaft. te uroj suksese ne kete rruge te bukur..... 
sinqerisht

----------

